# Hello from Texas and a ???



## marcintexas (Apr 12, 2016)

Hello Y'all...

Brand new here and to MA pretty much. 

Guess my opening post will be a question to see if any of you have any experience with these two guys.

Decided to take Silat. The two closest places from me are equal distance in opposite directions.

Both are pretty well respected from what I can see, so was wondering if anybody has any experience or suggestions between the two.

Harley Elmore of Warriors Way Int.
Or Leslie Buck of Tactical Arts.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 12, 2016)

Congrats, you will enjoy studying with either.  What I would do is go check out a class and see which instructor you would prefer training under.


----------



## Buka (Apr 13, 2016)

Welcome to MT, Marcintexas. 

Brian's post said it all.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 13, 2016)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Blindside (Apr 13, 2016)

marcintexas said:


> Both are pretty well respected from what I can see, so was wondering if anybody has any experience or suggestions between the two.
> 
> Harley Elmore of Warriors Way Int.
> Or Leslie Buck of Tactical Arts.



What a great choice to have!  
I have worked with Leslie before and he is very good and I have liked just about everything that I have seen Harley Elmore put out on video.


----------



## donald1 (Apr 13, 2016)

I dont know either of them but hello anyways


----------



## JR 137 (Apr 13, 2016)

I don't know anything about either of them nor Silat.  The best bet is to visit each school then make a decision.  Just because someone is a great teacher or makes great videos doesn't mean they fit your learning style.  It doesn't mean that you'll "clique" with that person.  It doesn't mean that you'll relate to that person.

That person may not teach every day or every class.  If that person doesn't teach the days/classes you'll be in, then who will?

Then there's the students you'll be practicing alongside.  Are they people you want to train with?  Are they working together, or are they trying to beat each other?  Are they people around your age?

A good instructor will get you to come in and check out the school.  The rest of the school will get you to stay or leave IMO.

According to people here, both teachers are solid teachers.  Choose the better place for you to train.


----------



## Tames D (Apr 13, 2016)

Welcome.


----------



## Dylan9d (May 12, 2016)

Welcome.

I just checked out the website of Leslie Buck looks interesting.

Just a question, is it normal to pay $114,- a month in the US?


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (May 12, 2016)

Dylan9d said:


> Welcome.
> 
> I just checked out the website of Leslie Buck looks interesting.
> 
> Just a question, is it normal to pay $114,- a month in the US?


Depends on where in the US.Where I live that would be considered incredibly cheap, but in the past I've paid 50 a month.


----------



## kuniggety (May 13, 2016)

Places that own their own space, from what I've seen, tend to be in the $100-$150 range. When they borrow space from someone else they tend to run quite a bit cheaper.


----------



## SahBumNimRush (May 13, 2016)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## Dylan9d (May 15, 2016)

Thank god im in Holland then......

Here the normal rates are like 30 euros a month thats about 35-40 dollars a month. 

I must say that there aren't many fulltime instructors here, they all do it beside their dayjobs....


----------



## Charlemagne (Jun 23, 2016)

Where are you located?  If you are half way between Wichita Falls and Austin, that would put you in around South-DFW?  If so, there is a ton of great training in that area.  This may be none of my business, but driving multiple hours to train doesn't seem very practical.  

However, Guro Harley is a good guy, and has a great reputation as an instructor, but you should know that he does not teach a stand alone silat program, at least not that I am aware of.  When I lived in WF, he had stopped teaching arts individually and had some sort of combined curriculum.  The only thing I am aware of that he taught as a separate art was Sayoc Kali.  That might have changed, but that is what I recall from a few years ago anyway.  It is actually the reason that I didn't train there even though I lived a short distance away.  At the time, all I was interested in focusing on was FMA, and I wasn't interested in any sort of hybrid approach.  I did take a few classes there and did some privates with one of his senior students, and it is a nice place with a good vibe, so there is nothing to worry about there.  Both Harley and his senior student were very nice and seemed to be good teachers.  

I've interacted with Tuhon Buck online, but he has always been pleasant to me.  I don't know anything about his teaching ability.  

I've looked at most of the places in Texas one time or another, so if I can do anything to help you find a solid place that is closer to home, let me know and I will be happy to help.


----------

